# Wie giftig ist eigentlich Angelblei?



## Sixtus (1. November 2005)

Hallo liebe Kollegen!

Hab gerade ein paar Gufis montiert und an die Weichmacher gedacht. Da kam mir auf einmal in den Sinn, wie giftig wohl die Jig-Köpfe sind??!! Gleiches gilt natürlich fürs Schrotblei.
Kennt sich da jemand aus? Ist das elementares Blei oder ungiftige Legierungen?
Ein Kollege am Wasser meinte demletzt, dass es sich nicht um "richtiges" Blei handelt und in den USA zumindest kein Blei mehr verwendet werden darf......

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße

Chris


----------



## CyTrobIc (1. November 2005)

*AW: Wie giftig ist eigentlich Angelblei?*

naja blei in dem sinne ist giftig und das angelblei ist meistens echtes blei, du sollst es ja nicht essen, wobei ich die schrotbleie ab und zu mit den zähnen zudrücke (was man ja nicht soll).


----------



## deger (1. November 2005)

*AW: Wie giftig ist eigentlich Angelblei?*

hier geht´s  doch eher um die Gewässerverschmutzung, richtig? Bin ich auch gespannt


----------



## Rumpelrudi (1. November 2005)

*AW: Wie giftig ist eigentlich Angelblei?*

Blei in massiver Form ist nach dem Verschlucken giftig. Aber es geht hier um korridiertes Blei (weiß), was die Gewässer verunreinigen *würde.*
Wenn nicht das Wasser eine hervorragende Eigenschaft hätte.
Wasser bildet, um die Gleitfähigkeit zu verbessern, eine isolierende "Schleimschicht". Die wird von uns als rutschige Steine wahrgenommen. So lange diese Magnetitschicht das Blei im Wasser umhüllt, können keine gefährlichen Stoffe abgegeben werden.
Gefährlich für die Umwelt ist eine Gewässerverunreinigung, die diese Magnetitschicht zerstören würde, oder Trockenheit. Dann können die Korrosionsstoffe schädlich wirken.


----------



## Breez (1. November 2005)

*AW: Wie giftig ist eigentlich Angelblei?*

Also Blei ist im allgemeinen giftig! Es handelt sich ja um ein Schwermetall! Da Blei aber an der Luft etwas oxidert, bildet sich eine Bleioxidschicht! Diese Schicht verhindert, dass sich irgendwelche Bestandteile in die Luft lösen! Somit ist das Blei eigentlich an der Luft gelagert, eher harmlos! Anders sieht es aus, wenn es mit Flüssigkeiten in Verbindung kommt! Blei in den Mund nehmen ist auf jedenfall ungesund! Durch den leicht sauren PH-Wert im Mund wirkt der Speichel wie eine leichte Säure und Säuren greifen ja bekanntlich Metall an! Dadurch kann sich Blei in Form von Ionen lösen und im Körper anreichern! Ist natürlich nicht gleich lebensgefährlich, doch auf Dauer auch ungesund! Im Gewässer sieht es ähnlich aus! Das Blei löst sich zwar langsamer im  neutralen Wasser, aber es gehen auch Ionen in Lösung, das heißt im Wasser steigt die Blei-Ionen Konzentration. Das kann sich dann theoretisch auf die Nahrungskette auswirken und im Endeffekt auch wieder beim Menschen ankommen. Allerdings sind die Bleimengen in den Gewässern meistens so gering, dass sie sich kaum auf die natürliche Blei-Ionen Konzentration auswirken! Die Wassermenge ist dafür zu groß und die Löslichkeit zu gering! So ich hoffe, dass hab ich mir so richtig mit meinem Schulwissen zusammen gereimt! Kann natürlich auch sein, dass ich da falsch liege!    

MFG Breez


----------



## Rumpelrudi (1. November 2005)

*AW: Wie giftig ist eigentlich Angelblei?*

Genau ! @Breez

Es sind diese Übergangsphasen, die das Blei giftig machen. Im sauren Wasser kann sich keine Magnetitschicht bilden. Auch Chlor vernichtet diese Schicht.


----------



## eisentrude (1. November 2005)

*AW: Wie giftig ist eigentlich Angelblei?*

Wenn ich dran denk, wieviel Blei wir jährlich so versenken als Risikoangler - und in wieviel Wasser das passiert - isses 
völlig Würstchen. Grad im Salzwasser bildet sich sehr schnell eine Karbonatschicht, die beim festklemmenden Blei (was ja bei uns der Regelfall ist) dieses Schwermetall von seiner Umwelt isoliert. Siehe oben - Blei ist ein natürlich vorkommendes Element - und wir leben alle noch. Erinnert Euch bitte an die alten (und zum Teil immer noch existenten) Trinkwasserleitungen aus Blei - sind ungefährlich, solang keiner dran rummacht, d.h. die Karbonatschicht zerstört. Nur mein Wellensittich Peter ist an einer Bleivergiftung gestorben, da er seinem Stehaufmännchen die Bleikugel abgefressen hat... So ist aus meiner Sicht auch die 
Skandinavische <Blyfry> Initiative eine Aktion, die eher zu unseren Grünen passen würde (bin enttäuscht - habe den Dänen und und skandinavischen Kollegen mehr Hirn zugetraut als Herrn Trittin...)


----------



## Rumpelrudi (1. November 2005)

*AW: Wie giftig ist eigentlich Angelblei?*

Früher wurden fast alle Abflußrohre und manche Zuleitungen mit Bleirohr verlegt. Als die ersten "Rohrreiniger" benutzt wurden und die Chemie in unseren Haushalten einzug nahm, zusätzlich das Trinkwasser gechlort, wurden diese Bleirohre zu einem echten Problem für die Reinhaltung des Wassers. Unmengen von gelößten Blei wurde in die Flüsse geleitet, wovon wir heute noch etwas haben.


----------



## CyTrobIc (1. November 2005)

*AW: Wie giftig ist eigentlich Angelblei?*

moin eisentrude,

so seh ich das auch, z.b. arsen und andere giftstoffe sind auch in der natur "gelöst" und es schadet uns nicht wirklich. Die Bleivergiftungen und belastungen einiger Flüsse und Seen sind auf gelöstes Blei und Bleihaltige substanzen zurückzuführen (industrie etc).


----------



## Fabio (1. November 2005)

*AW: Wie giftig ist eigentlich Angelblei?*

Ich mache mir noch immer mehr Sorgen um die Weichmacher in den Gummiködern als um das Blei, wobei ich gerade an die Fische denken muss: Stirbt ein Hecht, der nen Gummifisch abreisst und verschluckt a) am Haken, b) am Blei, das mit seinem inneren Milieu reagiert c) an den Weichmachern des Gufis oder d) an all dem bzw. garnichts??? Fragen über Fragen.

Ich glaube, das die Angelindustrie immer gesundheitsschädlicher wird, speziell was die ganzen Aromen und Zusatzstoffe angeht, wer weiss was das für Bomben sind.

Man kanns auch übertreiben mit der Vorsicht, aber das ist immer noch besser als es zu ignorieren.


----------



## kavanosi (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie giftig ist eigentlich Angelblei?*

nice..


----------



## reno ateportas (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie giftig ist eigentlich Angelblei?*

Blei ist giftig aber da braucht man schon große mengen damit das schädlich ist.


----------



## Kanalo Emser (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie giftig ist eigentlich Angelblei?*

Nabend,

Also wenn wir jetzt mal in den Jagdbereich gehen, und zwar zur Jagd auf Wasservögel (Enten, Gänse, etc.), dann ist an den meisten deutschen Gewässern, meines Wissens nach, das jagen auf Wasservögel mit Bleischrot untersagt. Es darf an den Gewässern dann nur mit Stahlschrot geschossen werden.
Und das wird auf jeden Fall aus Gründen des Naturschutzes betrieben.
Also gehen wir mal davon aus, das wir Angler auch unseren kleinen Teil zur Verschmutzung beitragen. Allerdings gehe ich persönlich davon aus, das sich das in Grenzen hält und wir der Natur durch ihre eigene Regenerierung keinen Schaden zufügen können.

Allerdings ist Blei auf jeden Fall giftig, und ich glaube kaum das Angelblei ungiftig ist. ^^

Gruß, R. aus R.


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie giftig ist eigentlich Angelblei?*

Ich habe mal eine Sendung gesehen, in der es auch um Raubvögel ging. Dort war die Häufigste Todesursache nach vom zug/Auto überfahren werden, eine Vergiftung durch Schrotblei. Die Raubvögel fraßen die Eingeweide von erlegten Tieren und somit auch den Bleischrot. Das fand ich schon heftig, also alle Jäger bloß erst zuhause ausweiden!


----------



## siloaffe (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie giftig ist eigentlich Angelblei?*

Hey Kinners |wavey: 
Euch ist schon Klar das der Trööt aus 11.2005 ist:m


|muahah:

LG Markus#6


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie giftig ist eigentlich Angelblei?*

Da hast du natürlich recht, habe ich garnicht gesehen waren ja auch Antworten von heute dabei. Aber das Thema ist doch immer noch aktuell!


----------



## Pinn (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie giftig ist eigentlich Angelblei?*

Eine ältere Bewertung der historischen Bedeutung des Problems finde ich in diesem Zusammenhang sehr interessant: Rom kränkelte und starb an Bleivergiftung.

http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/print/d-46274353.html

Zitat aus og. Link:

"Chronische Verstopfung sowie Magen- und Darmkrämpfe sind erste Symptome, Blutarmut, Abmagerung, Gelenkschmerzen und schließlich sogar Lähmungserscheinungen, Blindheit und Wahnsinn können folgen.Besonderes Gewicht indes mißt Gilfillan der Tatsache bei, daß chronische Bleivergiftung die Fortpflanzungsfähigkeit beeinträchtigt, vor allem bei Frauen. Das Gift im Körper kann zu Unfruchtbarkeit, aber auch zu Fehl-, Früh- oder Totgeburten führen."

Also, Bleischrote mit den Zähnen zuzukneifen ist suboptimal, jedenfalls auf Dauer und insbesondere mit Blick auf die sexuelle Potenz. :g

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Smanhu (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie giftig ist eigentlich Angelblei?*

Hallo,
also Blei ist giftig. Aber, mein Anorganikproff hat mal gesagt: die Menge machts! Genau das ist bei Blei der Fall. Wie schon zuvor erwähnt wurde, bildet metallisches Blei eine sogenannte Passivierungsschicht (Bleicarbonat)an der Luft. Diese Schicht schützt das Blei gegen fast alles was drüberläuft. Den Vorgang (Passivierung)kann man beobachten wenn man ein Blei mit dem Messer einschneidet und etwas wartet. Mit der Zeit wird die Schnittfläche matt.
In Wasser löst sich Blei wegen des darin befindlichen Sauerstoffs auf und nicht wegen irgendwelchen leichten Säuren. Blei wird gerade wegen seiner Stabilität (wegen der Passivierungsschicht!!!) gegen Schwefelsäure, Salzsäure usw. (Bildung von unlöslichen Bleisalzen) in der Verfahrenstechnik eingesetzt.  Bei hoher Wasserhärte verlangsamt sich, aber verhindert nicht,  das Auflösen des Bleis wegen Bildung einer Bleisulfatschicht. Deswegen das Problem mit den Bleirohrleitungen. 
Zur Giftigkeit: 
giftig sind gelöste Bleiverbindungen. Also, ihr nehmt Blei, werft es in ein Glas mit Wasser, schüttelt es eine halbe Ewigkeit , damit genügend Sauerstoff in das Wasser gelangt und trinkt dann die Brühe. Und das jeden Tag! Das Zeug lagert sich im Körper an und wenn man genügend inne hat, gibts ne Bleivergiftung und die is net angenehm (Kopfschmerzen, Müdigkeit, Abmagerung, Defekten der Blutbildung, des Nervensystems und der Muskulatur und zu guterletzt Exodus). Deswegen Schrotblei mit der Zange zudrücken!!
Bei einmaliger Einnahme von Blei, muss man schon ne Ladung zu sich nehmen damit es für ne Vergiftung reicht. 

Bezüglich der Sorge um Weichmacher im Gummifisch:
Es gibt Weichmacher, sog. Phthalate, die höchstgiftig und fruchtschädigend sind (man kanns net 100%ig sagen). Aber diese wurden bei vielen Polymeren/Kunststoffen von den Herstellern durch unschädliche Weichmacher ersetzt (Bsp.weise durch Mesamoll/Hexamoll). Das gilt für EU-Länder! Ich kenns vom PVC .
 Wie es jetzt mit Gummis ausm EU-Ausland aussieht, da bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Vor allem wenns aus China kommt. Da leg ich die Hand net ins Feuer. Die sehn das dort net so eng! Auch wenns dann bei den Einfuhrbestimmungen wohl Einschränkungen geben wird. 

Gruß


----------



## -FishHunter- (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie giftig ist eigentlich Angelblei?*

wenn man es ganz genau und penibel nehmen würde dürfte man mit fast garnichts mehr fischen ^^ 

aber es gibt jetzt neue gummiköder die ohne weichmacher hergestellt werden und sehr elastisch sind wie ein gummiband ! oder man macht sich die gummifische selber wie eine art gummibärchen mit fischöl !


----------



## Fisherman (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie giftig ist eigentlich Angelblei?*



Fabio schrieb:


> Ich mache mir noch immer mehr Sorgen um die Weichmacher in den Gummiködern ......


 
Diesen Aspekt halte ich für echt interessant. Sollte der Verdauungsprozess beim Fisch die Weichmacher herauslösen oder zersetzen, wäre der Gummifisch nicht mehr weich, .. böse Falle.
Schlussendlich aber auch egal, verschluckt der Fisch den Gummiköder und hat ihn erstmal im Magen, wird er ihn so schnell wohl nicht mehr los werden.
Hab aber noch nie gehört, dass man dererlei im Magen gefunden hat.


----------



## Zoddl (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie giftig ist eigentlich Angelblei?*



Smanhu schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Sorge um Weichmacher im Gummifisch:
> *Es gibt Weichmacher, sog. Phthalate, die höchstgiftig und fruchtschädigend sind (man kanns net 100%ig sagen). Aber diese wurden bei vielen Polymeren/Kunststoffen von den Herstellern durch unschädliche Weichmacher ersetzt (Bsp.weise durch Mesamoll/Hexamoll). Das gilt für EU-Länder!* Ich kenns vom PVC .
> Wie es jetzt mit Gummis ausm EU-Ausland aussieht, da bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Vor allem wenns aus China kommt. Da leg ich die Hand net ins Feuer. Die sehn das dort net so eng! Auch wenns dann bei den Einfuhrbestimmungen wohl Einschränkungen geben wird.


Laut einer Bekannten von mir (Sozialpädagogin) gab es dazu eine Studie in Schweden bezüglich der Auswirkung von Weichmachern im Verpackungsmaterial von Nahrungsmitteln. Demnach waren bereits Jungen im Kindesalter derart durch die enthaltenen Weichmacher geschädigt, dass sie (zu gegebener Zeit versteht sich) als unfruchtbar bezeichnet werden können.


----------



## Smanhu (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie giftig ist eigentlich Angelblei?*



fishermän schrieb:


> Diesen Aspekt halte ich für echt interessant. Sollte der Verdauungsprozess beim Fisch die Weichmacher herauslösen oder zersetzen, wäre der Gummifisch nicht mehr weich, .. böse Falle.
> Schlussendlich aber auch egal, verschluckt der Fisch den Gummiköder und hat ihn erstmal im Magen, wird er ihn so schnell wohl nicht mehr los werden.
> Hab aber noch nie gehört, dass man dererlei im Magen gefunden hat.



Hey,

|znaika:es gibt 2 Arten von Weichmacher. Einmal "interne" und einmal "externe" Weichmacher. Externe Weichmacher werden dem "fertigen" Kunststoff bei der Formgebung (Extrusion/Spritzguß) beigemischt. Hierbei geht es u.a. auch um die unangenehmen Substanzen. Bei den internen Weichmachern, wird bei der Herstellung des Kunststoffs eine Substanz mit in die Polymerketten einpolymerisiert. 
Naturkautschuk ist ohne Weichmacher flexibel. 
Um Weichmacher aus Kunststoffen rauszulösen, musst du schon harte Geschütze auffahren.  Das heist, Hardcorelösemittel (Dichlormethan, THF usw). Ich musste mal aus nem Dichtungsgummi aus NBR (Nitril-Butyl-Rubber) für ne Weichmacherbestimmung den Weichmacher rauslösen. Hab das Zeug 1 Woche mit Dichlormethan (das Zeug is auch in Holzbeize drin) extrahieren müssen. 
Also es würd mich sehr wundern, wenn man in nem, mit Gummifisch gefangenen Fisch, Weichmacher finden würde. Weil mit Wasser/Magensäure bekommt man das Zeug net wirklich rausgelöst. Sollte ein Fisch nen Gummifisch runterschlucken und die Schnur reisst beim Drill ab. Wird der Fisch ziemlich sicher den Abgang machen!
Und der Gummifisch wäre noch weich, weil sich der Weichmacher niemals komplett unter diesen Umständen rauslösen lässt
Man darf das mit den Weichmachern in Polymeren net mit den Weichmachern in Weichspüler verwechseln. 
Grundlegend is zu sagen, dass Weichmacher nicht allgemein böse sind. Einzig die Phthalate sind übel und nicht zum Verzehr geeignet. Wobei hier zu sagen ist, dass gewisse negative Eigenschaften der Phthalate nur vermutet werden und nicht 100%ig nachgewiesen wurden. Doch nach den heutigen Chemikaliengesetzen wird das schlimmste angenommen und so muss dann auch mit solchen Substanzen umgegangen und dementsprechend gefärlich eigestuft werden. 
Wenn du 1000 Fische, mit Gummifisch gefangen, isst, wirst eher ne Schwermetallvergiftung bekommen als n Problem mit irgendwelchen Weichmachern. 


Gruß


----------



## Smanhu (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie giftig ist eigentlich Angelblei?*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Laut einer Bekannten von mir (Sozialpädagogin) gab es dazu eine Studie in Schweden bezüglich der Auswirkung von Weichmachern im Verpackungsmaterial von Nahrungsmitteln. Demnach waren bereits Jungen im Kindesalter derart durch die enthaltenen Weichmacher geschädigt, dass sie (zu gegebener Zeit versteht sich) als unfruchtbar bezeichnet werden können.



Hey,

Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, handelt es sich hierbei um die Phthalate. Aufgrund solcher Studien wurde von der EU verboten diese Art von Weichmachern in LEbensmittelverpackungen, Kinderspielzeug usw. zu verwenden. Aber 100%ig bewiesen ist es nicht. Es gibt z.B. Substanzen die im Verdacht stehen krebseregend zu sein und auch Fälle wo die Substanzen ziemlich sicher der Auslöser waren. Also schiebt man diese Substanzen in die Kategorie der krebseregenden Stoffe. Zur Sicherheit!! Dichlormethan ist solch eine Substanz. Das Zeug ist mit bis zu 60-70% in Holzbeize. 
Und genau so ist es mit bestimmten Weichmachern. Man geht auf Nummer sicher. Was ja auch ganz gut so ist! BEstimmte WEichmacher sind echt übles Zeug, keine Frage!
Ich arbeit seit über 20 JAhren in der Polymerforschung und hab gelernt lieber auf Nummer sicher zu gehn bei dem Zeug.
Aber wie gesagt, es sind nur ganz bestimmte Weichmacher die gefährlich sind!


----------



## Bobster (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie giftig ist eigentlich Angelblei?*

Aber GuFis aus "Naturkautschuk" würden doch mal 'ne
alternative sein #c

Gibt es solche Köder und wo |kopfkrat


----------



## reno ateportas (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie giftig ist eigentlich Angelblei?*

Ich denke Naturkautschuk ist zu teuer.


----------



## porbeagle (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie giftig ist eigentlich Angelblei?*



Bobster schrieb:


> Aber GuFis aus "Naturkautschuk" würden doch mal 'ne
> alternative sein #c
> 
> Gibt es solche Köder und wo |kopfkrat


 

Hat sich da nicht was getan in den letzten Monaten?
Da ist doch Typ aus der Werbung in allen Angelheften der seine Kunstköder isst weil sie Öko sind?

Am Rande hab ich folgenden Zahl gefunden:
Die IGFA geht von ca.20 000 pfund abgerissenen Gummiköder aus in den USA jedes Jahr.


----------



## Smanhu (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie giftig ist eigentlich Angelblei?*



reno ateportas schrieb:


> Ich denke Naturkautschuk ist zu teuer.



ja, hast recht. Naturkautschuk (is Naturlatex) is teuer. War auch nur ein Beispiel. Also künstliches Latex is im Normalfall auch ohne Weichmacher. Ich weis leider net genau aus was die Gummifische hauptsächlich gemacht sind. Sonst könnt ich da mehr zu sagen. Ich glaub das is ne Mischng aus Polymer und Härter, die zusammengemischt wird und dann in Formen gegossen wird. Ich vermute, dass es entweder ne Art Latex is (wird durch 2. Komponente vulkanisiert--->Polymerketten werden durch Schwefelbrücken vernetzt--->also ohne Weichmacher) oder n kurzkettiges Acrylat. 
Macht euch wegen den Weichmachern net so verrückt. Ihr wollt gar nicht wissen was ihr über den Tag an weitaus schädlicheren Stoffen zu euch nimmt. Allein wenn du tanken gehst oder Raucher bist. 
Es gibt bezgl. Kunststoffen im Wasser ganz andere Probeleme.
Hier mal was zum Nachlesen:

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/wissen/g...eer-die-groesste-muellhalde-der-welt-1.166232

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plastikmüll_in_den_Ozeanen

Gruß


----------



## Smanhu (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie giftig ist eigentlich Angelblei?*



porbeagle schrieb:


> Da ist doch Typ aus der Werbung in allen Angelheften der seine Kunstköder isst weil sie Öko sind?



LOL!! Dann mal n Guten
Es gibt Öko-Plastik aus Mais. Daraus werden aber hauptsächlich verpackungen und Tüten gemacht. Essen würd ich das Zeug trotzdem net


Das mit den 20000Pfund Gummi im Wasser/Jahr is da schon eher n Problem. Aber net wegen irgendwelchen Weichmachern.
Einfach mal die zuvor geposteten Links anklicken!!


----------



## Sharpo (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wie giftig ist eigentlich Angelblei?*

http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...G0vl7XvWRGgWasw&bvm=bv.81828268,d.d2s&cad=rja


----------



## Tomasz (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> ...
> Blei kann sich nur in saurem Wasser lösen aber wo so saures Wasser zu finden ist, weiß ich nicht.



Wie ich bereits geschrieben hatte geht es hierbei nicht darum, dass Schwermetalle im saueren Milieu gelöst werden, sondern um die Eluierbarkeit, also der mobilen Phase von Stoffen. Diese wird im Labor daher zu Recht nicht unter Zugabe von Säure analysiert (das macht man nur bei der Feststoffanalyse), sonder unter Wasser! Und eben da kann Blei eben je nach Form stark eluierbar sein, dass heist gelöst werden. Daher werden bei Analysen in Böden und Baustoffen auch i.d.R. beide Werte also im Feststoff und Eluat gemessen.

Gruß

Tomasz

PS: aber das alles ist hier ja nicht das Thema, sondern die Verbandsarbeit und daher will ich hier nicht weiter mit Querfeuer stören und ins Offtopic verschoben werden.


----------



## Sharpo (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



Tomasz schrieb:


> In Dänemark ist Blei bereits seid Jahren in der Angelindustrie verboten und daher so durch andere gute Produkte ersetzt worden, ohne das man den Unterschied wirkich merkt. Ich angele mittlerweile sehr gerne mit dänischen Küstenblinkern. Nicht weil die statt eines Bleikernes ein anderes Material verwenden, sondern weil die Köder bei gleichem Preis-Lesitungsverhältnis sehr gut fangen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tja, nur Dumm das ich vor 3 Jahren in Dänemark  noch Anglerblei kaufen konnte.


Die Spielplatzverseuchung hat absolut nicht mit dem Bleigehalt zu tun.
Da liegen die Gründer anderswo.
Dioxine, PCB etc.
Nicht Blei.

Solltest mal die Studie vom LFV Westfalen und Lippe lesen.


----------



## saibking (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wie giftig ist eigentlich Angelblei?*

Ich würde mir wegen dem Blei nicht ins Hemd machen. Heutzutage werden wegen jedem Schei* die Pferde scheu gemacht. Mein Großvater hat in seiner Kindheit und Jugend ständig mit Blei hantiert und sich sicher nicht regelmäßig danach die Hände gewaschen. Er ist jetzt 81 und noch recht fit 

Man sollte das Zeug halt nicht in den Mund nehmen und zum Zusammenknipsen von Schrotblei eine Zange mitführen, am besten in Form eines Leatherman oder ähnlichem, das kann man am Wasser sowieso gut brauchen.


----------



## Heidechopper (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wie giftig ist eigentlich Angelblei?*

Fakt ist, das Blei sich unter Wasser zu großen Teil "passiviert" durch Bildung einer Oxidschicht! Das ist auch der Grund weshalb man manchmal bei Niedrigwasser uralte Bleie finden kann. Natürlich lösen sich trotzdem winzigste Anteile an Bleiionen im Wasser, aber da sich diese im natürlichen Kreislauf (Quelle --- Meer) befinden, werden diese ständig fortgespült, um irgendwann wieder da zu enden, wo sie herkamen: in der Erdkruste.
 Es geht nichts verloren. Wäre dieses Element tatsächlich so reaktiv, dann hätten Fische ja auch einen sehr hohen Bleigehalt von den vielen versenkten Angelbleien. 
 Blei ist ansonsten immer tödlich: vor allem wenn es einen mit hoher Geschwindigkeit trifft.:q
 Gruß
 Rolf


----------



## Tommi-Engel (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



Kurbel schrieb:


> Was wäre denn eigentlich die Alternative zu Blei?



Das ist das Problem, Es gibt keine vernüftige Alternative.
Ich habe mich letztens mal mit einem Biologen unterhalten.
Blei ist zwar giftig, aber nicht wasserlöslich.
Andere Metalle wie zb. Zink, Eisen Kupfer reagieren mit Wasser.
Bei Versuchen mit solchen Metallen konnten bei Fischen Schäden oder Missbildungen beobachtet werden.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



Buds Ben Cêre schrieb:


> Nun gibt es willensstarke Vorreiter, die meinen größten Respekt haben. Die heute schon kein Industriefleisch mehr essen, die heute schon Tungsten statt Blei verwenden, OBWOHL sie es nicht müssen. Wie gesagt, Respekt dafür für soviel Willen und Disziplin.
> 
> 
> Ich habe beides nicht, auch wenn ich dafür hin und wieder ein furchtbar schlechtes Gewissen bekomme.
> ...



Wenn die Vorreiter meinen,dadurch global etwas bewirken zu können,unterliegen sie einem großen Irrtum..wer Industriefleisch meidet,übersieht das eigentliche globale Grundproblem der Überbevölkerung..der Verzicht nutzt im besten Fall der eigenen Gesundheit und dem eigenen Gewissen.Die Restmenschheit hat nämlich nix davon.Streng genommen ein Egoist

Die Tungsten Fraktion nutzt es auch wohl mehr aus praktischen Gründen und weniger unter Umweltaspekten.Ich verwende auch sehr gerne Tungstenbullets..an mir gut bekannten Plätzen ,an denen sich das Abrissrisiko im Rahmen hält.

Gehts an neue,unbekannte Stellen ist mir der Preis für Bleibullets dann doch deutlich Erkundungsfreudiger.

Willen und Disziplin schön und gut.
Muss man sich aber auch dauerhaft finanziell leisten können..

Mir kann man auch Dinge verbieten,vorschreiben oder vorbeten..sobald es Richtung Zwangsideologisierung ohne bewiesenen Gegenwert geht,werde ich allerdings stinksauer.

Witzigerweise sind das nämlich Dinge,die global einen Fliegenschixx bedeuten,deren  Wirkung primär nur in Publicity und Scheinheiliger Verlogenheit besteht aber mit denen andere prima Geld machen..und zwar aus meiner Tasche.

Wie war das noch mit den Umweltzonen,E10 Sprit und ähnlichen Schnellschüssen ?
Medienwirkung 100%,Reibach ebenso..Umweltaspekt irgendwo bei 0.Zurückrudern weils falsch war?

Niemals..der Michelrubel rollt ja fleissig in die Kassen.Wen kümmert von Obrigkeitsseite da noch der Sinn des ganzen ?

Bezahlen müssen den Schwachsinn ja andere.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Wenn die Vorreiter meinen,dadurch global etwas bewirken zu können,unterliegen sie einem großen Irrtum..wer Industriefleisch meidet,übersieht das eigentliche globale Grundproblem der Überbevölkerung..der Verzicht nutzt im besten Fall der eigenen Gesundheit und dem eigenen Gewissen.Die Restmenschheit hat nämlich nix davon.*Streng genommen ein Egoist*



Na klar. Der Verweis auf die "Globalität" (was ist das denn eigentlich?) und die "Restmenschheit" (alle außer mir? alle außer mir und meiner Familie? alle außer mir, meiner Familie, meiner Nachbarschaft? Ja, was ist sie denn wirklich, die Restmenschheit?) dient seit jeher dazu, sich bequem im Wohlstandssessel zurücklehnen zu können. Ist doch eh alles wurscht...|uhoh:

Es gab mal das geflügelte Wort des "vor der eigenen Haustüre Kehrens". Dir zufolge ist der Kehrer der Egoist, schließlich ist er nicht willens und auch gar nicht imstande, vor allen Türen dieser Welt zu kehren. Nihilismus nenne ich ein solches Denken. 

@Thomas: Nix OT. Sowas kann man doch nicht schreiben. Noch denken. Das ist keine Provokation, sondern lebensverachtender Sarkasmus, und das trifft es immer noch nicht voll. Mögen sie halt verrecken, wenn die Gene nicht mehr hergeben...
Nimm mal Stellung dazu, und wenn auch nur mit dem Zugeständnis, ein wenig übers Ziel hinausgeschossen zu sein.

Ok. Gelöscht. So kann man es auch aus der Welt schaffen. Finde ich nicht gut.


----------



## Knispel (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Bleiverzicht für Angler gefordert*



Buds Ben Cêre schrieb:


> @Thomas: Nix OT. Sowas kann man doch nicht schreiben. Noch denken. Das ist keine Provokation, sondern lebensverachtender Sarkasmus, und das trifft es immer noch nicht voll. Mögen sie halt verrecken, wenn die Gene nicht mehr hergeben...
> Nimm mal Stellung dazu, und wenn auch nur mit dem Zugeständnis, ein wenig übers Ziel hinausgeschossen zu sein.



100 % Zustimmung :


> Thomas9904, Zitat vom 20.7.2013:
> Zitat:
> Wenn die Viecher so doof sind Blei zu fressen, ists gut wenn sie  sterben - dann überleben die Vögel, die nicht so doof sind und geben  ihre guten Gene weiter..


Thomas entschuldige, aber mit so einer Äußerung hast du sehr viel verspielt - so etwas sagt man nicht - auch nicht als Provokation ! Aber du bist ja nur Angler und kein Naturschützer wie du immerwieder betonst - denn passt das schon. Sorry, man sieht wieder, dass wir erst ca. 200000 Generationen vom _Australopithecus_ entfernt sind.


----------



## zokker (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wie giftig ist eigentlich Angelblei?*

Oh wie putzig ist das denn hier. Hab mir mal den Tröt durchgelesen. Die ständige Angstmacherei in den Medien trägt erste Früchte. Ein wenig Blei und Weichmacher aus Gufis wird die Umwelt nicht zerstören. Das ständig angestrebte Wachstum und die damit verbundene Umgestaltung, der noch Natur, sind da viel effektiver.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wie giftig ist eigentlich Angelblei?*

dran denken:
Keine allgemeine Politik, nur wenns direkt mit Angeln zu tun hat.
Danke.


----------

